# Hanging slot or Keyhole router bits



## wizzard98205 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi, My name is Storm Robison. I make alot of wood plaques and picture frames and I need to get a hanging slot or keyhole router bit. All I can find are bits that cut a 3/8 or 1/2 inch hole. I want a 1/4 inch hole. Does anyone know where can I find one?:thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Hi wizzard

I don't think you will find one that small But you can use a dovetail bit the same way..
Just plunge in and move forward and than move it back and pull it out the same 1/4" round hole.

#5398 1/4" 8° 1/4" 1/4" $7.50
MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

======



wizzard98205 said:


> Hi, My name is Storm Robison. I make alot of wood plaques and picture frames and I need to get a hanging slot or keyhole router bit. All I can find are bits that cut a 3/8 or 1/2 inch hole. I want a 1/4 inch hole. Does anyone know where can I find one?:thank_you2:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Storm

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## wizzard98205 (Feb 13, 2011)

That's a good idea. Thank you.
Storm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Storm


Your Welcome, sometimes we forget that router bits can be used in many other ways..
Just a note''''be sure to use your vac.pickup tube on your router the chips do like to pack in the slot, if not it makes it hard to backup and lift the bit out.

============



wizzard98205 said:


> That's a good idea. Thank you.
> Storm


----------

